# unikon VS bricon clocks ???



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

"unikon and bricon. all you would need is clock,antenna and bands" 

The club secretary sent me the above in an email.

My question to you is Bricon a better unit?

I guess that now I have a choice and they are about the same price witch one should I get, and why?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

GET the one the most members of your club uses.
For me --go with Unikon----your dealer is in Oklahoma City--help is close .


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

We curently have a very small club in the area, If I have it right three have Unikon and two have Bricon so not much different 

Oklahoma city ??

Where in OKC? any web site, email or phone?

Thanks in advance

Ya that is close to me.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Unikon
cbspigeon.com
May be closer to MOORE x I 35


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

they only sell Bricon

http://www.cbspigeon.com/supplies/timers/


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Bricon does not have a merg file to winspeed you have to enter your birds manually, unless they have come up with one in the last month or so. You better ask your race sec first.
Dave


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> Bricon does not have a merg file to winspeed you have to enter your birds manually, unless they have come up with one in the last month or so. You better ask your race sec first.
> Dave


Thanks Crazy Pete - that would be a bad thing for the sec - with that said then you could use any system and just enter manually - wow then what would be the point. You could cheat - I thought that is what electronic clocks are used to do, log in the birds so that nothing funny could go wrong. Hmmmm interesting .....

Any other pro VS con remarks

I could really use some feedback - I would like to get a clock before YB season.

Thanks is advace


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I took over the computer work in the club a few months ago and at first the bricon was a pain in the you know what because I had to type them all in by hand because I didn't know how to merg them into the computer. But after getting the instructions from Don Hart one of the guys who sells the Bricon clocks. Now they are easy to get in the computer. It's amazing how easy things get when you get the right instructions.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks - that is a good one

Keep them coming


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Whats Don's Phone number? I haven't found out how to do that yet.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I didn't talk to him on the phone I emailed him and he sent me the instuctions but he took forever to reply. But I just looked up his number and I'm pretty sure this is it. 1-727-379-3821 [email protected]


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

unikon is what most of the clubs in our combine use. very easy to use and very handy. if you know how to use remote on your TV then you will easily learn unikon system.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Bluecheckard

Both systems look easy to use. For what I have found on youtube

I know that the Unikon can be used for training, and you can print a report for the training or race.

Can the bricon do that? Training, print reports?

I see that both have a unit that you take to the secritary to download / upload to windspeed

The Bricon has an additional device that records birds that might have came in late while you are with the secretary (clubhouse).

Can the unikon do that?

Anyone have a digital copy of the system manuals 

This is the kind of feedback I need. Thanks for the help


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Pigeon0446 thanks for the info. I have sent him an email.
Dave


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

eyespyer said:


> Thanks Bluecheckard
> 
> Both systems look easy to use. For what I have found on youtube
> 
> ...



your welcome.... Unikon can still clock your late bird even you have your module with you at the club as long as you leave your base at home turned on. all you have to do when you come home is put the module back to the base and you will see who are the late birds while your at the club. one more thing I like about unikon is there module is small and very handy that you can even put it on your pocket like cellphone.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks again Bluecheckard

with the bricon you need to get an additional item for the contiuious clocking, and the unikon does not need this extra item.

So with Bluecheckard's help this shows one up for the unikon, the bricon can do this but you need extra equipmet, that means more money.

What about the printing? can the bricon print like the unikon? or???


----------



## Homers (Mar 15, 2011)

*Bricon*

If you are interested in a Bricon...please contact me at [email protected]
I have definitely one unit, possibly more, multiple antennas, club units.



eyespyer said:


> "unikon and bricon. all you would need is clock,antenna and bands"
> 
> The club secretary sent me the above in an email.
> 
> ...


----------



## Homers (Mar 15, 2011)

Bricon can be merged to Winspeed. Please contact me if you are interested in finding out how to do it. I can be reached via [email protected] as i am at work now.



Crazy Pete said:


> Bricon does not have a merg file to winspeed you have to enter your birds manually, unless they have come up with one in the last month or so. You better ask your race sec first.
> Dave


----------



## Homers (Mar 15, 2011)

*Bricon*

I currently have a unit for sale, possibly more...antennas and club unit. The data can be merged to Winspeed as easily or very close to unikon...we use both units at our club, currently have two club units and extra clocks. (bricon)
[email protected]


----------



## Homers (Mar 15, 2011)

*Bricon Clock*

Bricon Clock for sale, contact me if interseted....clock, leather case, power supply, two large antennas....$400 OBO.

951-443-0260


----------

